# Abu 5600 c4 Custom Reel



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Mint condition ABU 5600 C4. Its actually a C6, as it has a bearing in the level wind cog and a 2nd bearing in the level wind. It has a ceramic pawl in the level wind and smoothie drag washers in the drag stack. It is spooled with about 265 yards of 14lb Crystal Fireline. Very smooth and almost impossible to blow up. It also includes a power handle. $110 shipped and insured.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sold


----------

